
Ask HN: Which realisation changed your view of the world, but seems trivial now? - hexhex
As soon as you understood something, it does not seem complex anymore. But before you understood it, it was a mystery. So what is it that you now think is obvious but where others (in particular, your former self) struggle with?
======
hexhex
For me it was the finding that mathematics is quite arbitrary. There is no
deeper meaning in using functions, sets or logic, it just seems to work. These
still are just models of the world for us.

------
tmaly
I use to think the law was followed to a T in courts.

I experienced cases where I saw words bent to reach an objective despite what
the law said.

